# Playing Fetch



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone throw a ball to the Hav to get and does anyone's Hav actually bring it back consistently to have you throw it again? 

Or does your Hav make you work to get the ball back? Dexter does this!

Just wondering......I do not think Dexter is a real dog!


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

*fetch...*



HavaneseSoon said:


> Anyone throw a ball to the Hav to get and does anyone's Hav actually bring it back consistently to have you throw it again?
> 
> Or does your Hav make you work to get the ball back? Dexter does this!
> 
> Just wondering......I do not think Dexter is a real dog!


Sounds pretty typical... I can usually get Obi to fetch a handful of times, but then he gets bored and moves on to something else. He's never really been a fan of balls, but he loves these:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/detailed_image.cfm?pCatId=9937&large=/images/Categoryimages/larger/lg_14313_21453P.jpg


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Riley likes to play fetch only if it is his idea. He will bring the ball over and we will play fetch for 10 to 15 minutes. He is good about dropping the ball at my feet. If I initiate the game and throw the ball, he gives me a look that says "you go get the ball....I'm not getting it!"


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dasher is a natural retriever. He came that way as a baby. Dora is a chase me and get the toy and she came that way as a baby.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Obiwanhavanese said:


> Sounds pretty typical... I can usually get Obi to fetch a handful of times, but then he gets bored and moves on to something else. He's never really been a fan of balls, but he loves these:
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/detailed_image.cfm?pCatId=9937&large=/images/Categoryimages/larger/lg_14313_21453P.jpg


My dogs love these toys too...especially Copper! We have the tree with the squirrels. He loves to make the squirrels squeak. They aren't much into fetch either. They'll fetch a few times and get bored with it. Our poodle DJ used to LOVE to play fetch. When we had visitors, he would present his tennis ball at their feet, trying to sucker SOMEONE into playing. He never got tired of it. Must just be different personalities in dogs...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine will play fetch for a while but we just play it with toys, Scooter is scared of balls. Sometimes I don't think he's a real dog either.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

When I throw or roll a ball toward Abby she just looks at it and walks away! But she does love the donkey she got at our GA playdate!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

If anyone really has the need to play ball please please come to my house! Monte will be more than willing to play ball with anyone who will throw it and trust me you will go home never wanting to throw a ball again.
Thankfully he has figured out if he jumps up on the coach and pushes the ball off it will roll across the floor for him to chase, this will keep him entertained for a good hour.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Anyone throw a ball to the Hav to get and does anyone's Hav actually bring it back consistently to have you throw it again?
> 
> Or does your Hav make you work to get the ball back? Dexter does this!
> 
> Just wondering......I do not think Dexter is a real dog!


Not balls, because Kodi's mouth is still too small for him to comfortably pick up even the small dog-sized tennis balls. However, he has been reliably fetching/retrieving his stuffed squeaky toys since the day we brought him home. I can't take credit for teaching him... he just does it naturally. For a day or two he got kind of over excited about it, and when he brought the toy back, he didn't want to let go of it. I didn't want it to turn into a game of keep-away, so we just started saying "drop it" and handing him a treat when he came back to us with the toy. He learns really fast, and within two days, he had "drop it" down pat.

Karen


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can attest to Monte loving to play ball. Ricky does too and will keep at it for a long time, just like Monte. That's why we got a second Hav. ! LOL To keep him busy.  Sammy only brings the toy back every blue moon, and that's after having him for over 2 yrs. now. He'd rather toss the toy in the air, then chase it down over and over. Silly guys.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My 2 play fetch with any object. I throw it and they fetch it but NEVER bring it back. I get more exercise than they do fetching the objects they won't return. Evye will bring it back if I have treats but Bentley stands at my feet eating all the treats while Evye does all the work.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Murphy chews all his toys to pieces. I got him the cutest little stuffed kitty at Macy's and he chewed her nose right off the first time he played with it!

he will run after a ball but he doesn't want to give it up. his current favorite toy is his pip squeak donkey.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

That's funny.....Toby's favorite toy is the pip squeak duck. He won't play fetch either. He'll run after a toy, pounce on it, then start chewing on it, but he won't bring it back. He likes to entertain himself, though, and will throw a toy in the air, then pounce on it. He does this over and over again.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet love the pip squeaks as well. I love watching them tossing them and then looking for it.
They will play fetch occasionally. I got them a babble ball and that is hysterically funny to watch. They chase it --it talks and their expressions. I have to get a video ound:ound:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty will do anything for food, including fetching and retrieving. If I don't have a treat, she won't bring it back.
Indie loves to play but doesn't really have any concept of retrieving. I haven't worked with her much though.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby rarely brings anything back to you. She will run after something you throw to her, but then she will pounce on it, run around and pounce on it some more. But, Shelby is in a world of her own anyway.

Kodi plays fetch with just about anything you give him. His favorite is a soft little squeaky ball. He loves them. He will search them out and bring them to me, or throw them at me. He love to hit them with his paw and he sort of lobs it at me.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marb will chase it and play with it and then try to make you chase him with it, but he will never bring it back.
Gina


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver loves to play fetch with toys other than a ball. He's better at fetching than either of our Goldens were. He also loves it when I hide the toy behind my back first, and he tries to guess which hand will throw it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie loves to fetch her favorite red ball and any plush toy. 
She also pushes the ball all around the room with her nose like a seal. It's hilarious.


----------

